# can i put natural oil over spar urethane



## Apjow (Nov 3, 2016)

Quick question. What would happen if I put a natural oil over spar urethane? I was wondering if it would have a negative reaction.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The oil not react in any way with the varnish, if by "natural oil" you mean BLO or 100% tung oil and the varnish is fully cured. It will probably also do nothing but make a mess, so I'm not sure why anyone would do it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Kinda backwards isn't it? Oil first, then varnish.
Bill


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Agree - you are putting oil on top of the fully sealed wood surface. Sounds like you would just get a mess, as the oil cannot penetrate.


----------



## Apjow (Nov 3, 2016)

Was just wondering what would happen. But it would still make a mess if I the sealed wood was sanded at 220 to allow the oil to have something to grip to?
Has anyone tried this? I understand the concept of the 2 different products, just trying to figure out different methods to get a smoother result, we can learn new tricks if we ask new questions. But I'll try tonight and see what happens.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm just curious, what do you hope to achieve doing this and what exactly is natural oil?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What will happen is nothing, except maybe the oil rubs off or gets gummy. Oil does the same thing for wood that lotion does for your skin. Putting oil over varnish is like putting lotion on your rain coat.


----------



## Apjow (Nov 3, 2016)

Hahaha! Putting lotion on a raincoat!! I've got to use that one if my expriment fails! What I'd hope to achieve is a smooth finish without any brush marks or dust that may accumulate with a lacquer. Maybe natural oil was not the word I should have used, but maybe a butcher block oil, like livos or something like that, something I can apply with a rag and wouldn't be so sensitive. I figure it already has the "hardness" of the lacquer, with the softness of the sanding at 220 or 320 or higher, and then one final touch of oil. Just thinking…


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Well feel free to experiment, but if you use a non drying oil, like mineral oil, it well won't dry, and remain oily until you wipe it off. Most butcher blocks oils are mostly mineral oil. The lotion on a raincoat analogy is very appropriate. The best way to remove dust nibs is to do a final rub down with a brown paper sack. Then some paste wax for further protection.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Try wet sanding your lacquer finish with some automotive super-fine sandpaper or use something like rottenstone. I think you're just going to end up with a gunky mess. Oil finishes need to soak into something.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just watch the posts. No reason to question unless I'm REALLY dumb.
Bill


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

You really need to stop using the words "spar urethane" and "lacquer" interchangeably. They are very different materials. On the other hand, mineral oil will feel equally greasy and nasty on either one of them.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

The question isn't "can I," it's "should I."

And the answer is "no."


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Agreed.

Lotion on a raincoat is a perfect analogy.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Agreed.
> 
> Lotion on a raincoat is a perfect analogy.
> 
> - TheFridge


This reminds of another rain coat analogy. Since this is a family forum I'll leave it to your imagination.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What is it you put spar urethane on?


----------



## Apjow (Nov 3, 2016)

The question should have been "what would happen if…?" well it was, just not in the heading. The raincoat analogy is perfect, I didn't get to try the oil over the spar urethane yet, but I will. I'm using it for a table top that I was having trouble with small bumps all over, so I was just thinking of different solutions. Turns out the best solution was to properly clean up, wait, then clean up again. I finally received a perfect finish. And why I keep using the words "varnish", "lacquer " interchangeably is because I live in quebec and in french we seem to use the words this way (I'm an anglophone trying to understand what people are telling me in french) so that is why i've come to this sight for advice. Much appreciated, until next time, and I'll be back with my results from the oil test!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If you want a smooth surface, do the super fine sand suggested, then thin your poly and do several wipe on coats.

DO NOT forget to spread your rags out to cure!


----------

